# Cambiar gnome totalmente al español (Solucionado)

## omarelrockero1

Buenas saludos, se que este tema es muy común pero me he encontrado que configuro correctamente las locales en el sistema pero gnome me muestra partes en español y partes en ingles, que me recomiendan? aquí dejo info de las locales:

/etc/locale.gen:

es_VE.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

/etc/env.d/02locale:

LANG=es_VE.UTF-8

LC_COLLATE="C"

# locale

LANG=es_VE.utf8

LC_CTYPE="es_VE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC=es_ES.UTF-8

LC_TIME=es_ES.UTF-8

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY=es_ES.UTF-8

LC_MESSAGES="es_VE.utf8"

LC_PAPER=es_ES.UTF-8

LC_NAME="es_VE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_VE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_VE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT=es_ES.UTF-8

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_VE.utf8"

LC_ALL=

# localectl | grep "System Locale"

   System Locale: LANG=es_VE.utf8

actualizo el entorno con: env-update y source /etc/profile, reinicio pero nada sigue apareciendo algunas partes en ingles por ejemplo el icono de configuracion dice "Settings" pero el reloj y fecha estan en español, no se si me he explicado bien

----------

## esteban_conde

Si no tienes puesto LINGUAS="es es_ES" en /etc/portage/make.conf te sugiero que lo pongas y luego reemerge gnome-session aunque quizás un revdep-rebuild haga mejor el trabajo.

----------

## omarelrockero1

En el make.conf tenia:

LINGUAS="es es_VE"

L10N="es es-VE"

lo he cambiado por:

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

L10N="es es-ES"

he reemergido gnome-session

he hecho un: revdep-rebuild y también un:

emerge --ask --changed-use --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

Pero aun sigue igual, seria necesario reemerger casi todos los paquetes de gnome me imagino? porque cuando hice emerge de gnome tenia locales en ingles.

----------

## cameta

Haz esto

eselect locale list

¿que te sale marcado con asterisco?

con eselect locale set puedes seleccionar el idioma

en emerge --info

comprueba los valores de LINGUAS= y de L10N=

Un simple 

emerge --sync

emerge --update --deep --newuse --with-bdeps=y -q @world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

Con esto tienes todo compilado con las variables adecuadas.

Luego comprueba el gnome.

https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/session-language.html.es

Y finalmente algunas aplicaciones pueden tener sus propias configuraciones para seleccionar el lenguaje.

Si algún programa te sigue saliendo en inglés, puede ser que no haya sido traducido.

----------

## omarelrockero1

saludos hice todo lo que me mencionaste  l33t, quedando todo de esta forma:

eselect locale list

Available targets for the LANG variable:

  [1]   C

  [2]   POSIX

  [3]   es_ES.utf8 *

  [4]   es_VE.utf8

  [ ]   (free form)

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

# emerge --info

Portage 2.2.28 (python 3.4.3-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop/gnome/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.6-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.6-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_CPU_G630_@_2.70GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3453728 total,   2399624 free

KiB Swap:    2000056 total,   2000056 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 25 Sep 2016 21:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.5.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.19.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa alsa-plugin berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli colord cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gpm gstreamer gtk iconv introspection ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libsecret mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg nautilus ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff tracker truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vlc vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es es-ES" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es es_ES" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

despues del  emerge --update --deep --newuse --with-bdeps=y -q @world 

algunas cosas cambiaron que estaban en ingles sin embargo seguian muchas en ingles pero pude comprobar que todas las que estan en ingles y que no son reemergidas con la orden anterior, al reemergerlas manualmente por separado van cambiando el idioma por ejemplo reemergi por separado:  nautilus, gedit, gnome-terminal y gnome-calculator, que estanban totalmente en ingles cambiaron a español, ya seria cosa de ir reemergiendo todas las demas o esperar ir actualizandolas cuando portage lo requiera, eso seguro paso por haber emergido gnome con las locale en_US,  agradecidos a todo por el apoyo se da por solucionado el caso.

----------

